# Is massachussetts the only place that Blueboards?



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Hamatin said:


> Ive been doing it for 8yrs so I don't know 5,000 .I work six days a week and average 60 sheets a day in new construction.


That would make the average job out to be 30 sheets.:whistling


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

....


----------



## Hamatin (Oct 28, 2013)

Im not the only one cutting on these jobs my boss and his screw guy put up more than I do. All I know is Ive been at a **** ton of jobs. We hang everything for Norfolk kitchen and bath . All they do is little remodels , we do 3 a day sometimes. and Ive only ever hung the white stuff a couple times. All the old timers around say the same thing. Even commercial jobs where we hang the metal studs get B.B. and plaster.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Plaster is superior to Sheetrock in durability and handling moisture. I've been told by realtors that plaster walls will up the price o a house. By how much, I don't know. Majority of finish is skim coat (smooth), but some folks get a rough finish which is more along the lines of old horse hair plaster. If the plaster job is done right with a brown coat (1st coat) it is damn hard. You can whack it with a hammer. As to pounding Sheetrock with a hammer to fit window casing... I like to use plaster grounds around windows and doors. If that doesn't work, we rabbet the casing or power plane it.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Plaster is still king in New England. Hard to find dry wall fiishers


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Plenty of drywallers around here.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Smithanator said:


> Plaster is still king in New England. Hard to find dry wall fiishers


My 1875 farmhouse is plaster. They redid it in 1951 with cove ceiling corners and it is super staight. I love a plaster house. I didn't have one crack in any of the walls till I raised the house to put in a taller basement.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Blueboard is still quite prevalent in Milwaukee Wi. Chicago still has a fair number of plasterers however,they mostly do repair work. I will say,plaster is a superior product.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone have any pictures installing the blue board? I've never seen it, only drywall around here.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

fjn said:


> . I will say,plaster is a superior product.


yes it is!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

QCCI said:


> Anyone have any pictures installing the blue board? I've never seen it, only drywall around here.


I will in a couple weeks


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

How much more expensive are the blue board panels over drywall panels? About how much to finish?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The sheets are same price basically. Guys are plastering the whole wall, not just joints and screws. If the Blueboard gets too much sun before plaster the guys like to roll a bonding agent onto it. Usually no more than 2-3 weeks is ok.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

We do a lot of integral color plaster. Conventional drywall with conventional paper tape job. Then apply a bonder and plaster away. Blueboard tends to show the joints when colorant is added.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont see any of it in CT, but recently did a backsplash for an out of state contractor. He was from the cape, and brought his own blueboard and crew. He couldnt believe blueboard wasn't readily available.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

what was the comment about a brown coat first? it seems like the system doesn't require a browncoat anymore. the blue or green board wants the corresponding veneer products and brown coat would go with a more mechanical bond system of yesteryear?


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe the brown coat is referring to the base coat in a 2-coat veneer system over blue board. The base coat gives more durability and helps plumb and flatten the walls. After the base coat, then the finish coat goes on directly over that. Alternately, you can do a 1-coat application, which applies the finish coat directly to the blue board.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

got it. thats what i'm used to. i heard brown coat and thought of structolite over wire or lathe.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Where I am in Fla. blue board would be a special order. Even when I lived in Ohio I can't remember the last time I saw anyone do anything with plaster except repair.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Smithanator said:


> Plaster is still king in New England. Hard to find dry wall fiishers


I started in new England and 1 out of 20 houses were plaster in the late 80's and now there is level 5 primer filler so there is less plaster jobs now:whistling


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I love a nice sand swirl finish.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Until there is a patch to do.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Edit : This was in response to post by Q C C I
"
Anyone have any pictures installing the blue board? I've never seen it, only drywall around here. "

Here's a couple from a few years back


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I just saw blue board for the first time in person at HD today in South Jersey. Half the bunk was gone.

Not sure who is installing it around here though.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I just took some pics with my iPhone tonight while I was working late. My camera is not good. Tried to get the different stages. I'll have more as the week goes. Last two pics are a room they did today. I like the one with the mesh tape falling off.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

90% of our projects are blue board. Can smack it with a hammer & won't leave a dent.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Who manufactures blueboard?


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Ancient Rocker said:


> Who manufactures blueboard?



Most all of the major players manufacture it. It is basically a plaster board. Made for better veneer adhesion.

It is easy to confuse with alot of the blueish looking mold resistant boards out there if you don't know what your looking for.


----------

